

Deploying a Group Messaging app in 48 hours w/ Heroku+Twilio+Resque... on a Bus - choxi
http://getshotput.tumblr.com/post/3793040171/we-deployed-a-group-messaging-startup-in-48-hours-using

======
choxi
Vote for us to win the StartupBus competition:
<http://startupbus.com/teams/59-shotput>

We'll promise to be your friends :)

------
jeffiel
I like that code is now measured in miles.

~~~
choxi
Modern web services like Heroku and Twilio are awesome, it would not have been
possible without them!

------
ideaburner1
very useful service when it takes off. it's got a lot of potential in the
event space where to this day signups are often tracked with pen and paper

------
sabat
This is cool, but I do wish people would not call a webapp a "startup" --
unless there's a viable business model and at least some semblance of a
customer base. Otherwise, it's just a webapp.

~~~
Tyrant505
Imagine distant teams riding several buses, working on different pieces,
uniting in a final assembly and launch celebration!

~~~
sabat
Oh, I agree, it's one hell of a hack idea, and it probably could turn into a
startup if the hackers really wanted it.

------
newchimedes
You know where the real business is? Not building web apps, but providing
extreme startup challenges. People pay you money to participate in coding and
building apps in extreme conditions. Heck, you could probably pitch this as a
reality show.

If you like Startup Bus, you'll LOVE... * Startup Canoe - Each team get's a
canoe and is placed on the river. First one to build an app and finish the
river course is the winner... * Startup Skydiving - Build a startup before you
hit the ground * Startup Standing - You must build a startup without sitting
down. If you sit down, you lose

I tell you guys, this is the Billion dollar idea...

